# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کامپیوتر فردوسی یا خواجه نصیر ؟

## alinajafi97

دوستان سلام 
با توجه به رتبه ام احتمالا کامپیوتر خواجه نصیر بیارم .
حالا دو به شک هستم بین کامپیوتر خواجه نصیر و فردوسی .


ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## alinajafi97

من مشهد زندگی میکنم 
ولی تجربه زندگی دانشجویی رو داشتم ، مهندسی مکانیک شاهرود میخوندم و انصراف دادم .
بنابر این مشکلی با زندگی دانشجویی ندارم و خیلی دوست دارم برم تهران

----------


## mohaa_mad

فردوسی مشهد اگه از خواجه نصیر بهتر نباشه بدتر نیست. حالا که مشهد زندگی میکنید چه کاریه که بیاین خواجه نصیر.
به نظر من فقط امیرکبیر ، تهران و شریف ارزش دارند که بالاتر از فردوسی باشند برای کسی که مشهد زندگی میکنه.

----------


## mostafa181

من خودم هم مشهدی ام 
هم خواجه رو میارم هم فردوسی 
علم وصنعت هم احتمالش هست
خب طبیعتا فردوسی میرم 
مطمئنا فردوسی خیلی میتونه بهتر باشه مخصوصا واسه مشهدی ها  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Samaneh1672

سلام من سالها پیش فردوسی کامپیوتر خوندم اون زمان که سطح خوبی نداشت.  تهران برین میتونین برای ارشد جزوات اساتید برتر تهران رو بخونین و پیشرفت کنین و تعامل با دانشجویان برتر تهران هم ممکن هسن.
نمیدونم فردوسی عمران و مهندسی کشاورزی و رشته ادبیات فارسی اش اون زمان خوب بود نه کامپیوتر

----------


## arman4133

اصلا اختلافشون در حدی نیست که بخوای شهرتو ول کنی اونم واسه خواجه نصیر که معلوم هم نیست از فردوسی بهتر باشه

----------


## ali555

> اصلا اختلافشون در حدی نیست که بخوای شهرتو ول کنی اونم واسه خواجه نصیر که معلوم هم نیست از فردوسی بهتر باشه


دقیقا همینه. خواجه اصلا دانشگاه تاپی نیس

----------


## vahidz771

دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر
حالا کدوم بهتره ؟  :Yahoo (1): 
توی تهران از ترم یک و دو میتونی حتی کاراموزی بری شرکت کار یاد بگیری، مشهد خراب شده شرکت برنامه نویسیش کجا بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alinajafi97

> فردوسی مشهد اگه از خواجه نصیر بهتر نباشه بدتر نیست. حالا که مشهد زندگی میکنید چه کاریه که بیاین خواجه نصیر.
> به نظر من فقط امیرکبیر ، تهران و شریف ارزش دارند که بالاتر از فردوسی باشند برای کسی که مشهد زندگی میکنه.


خب شخصا من سر کلاسای کامپیوتر فردوسی چند بار نشستم ، به شخصه تفاوتی با کلاسای کامپیوتر دانشگاه قبلیم که صنعتی شاهرود بود ندیدم 
سوالمم همینه که خواجه نصیر چقدر تفاوتشه با فردوسی

----------


## alinajafi97

> اصلا اختلافشون در حدی نیست که بخوای شهرتو ول کنی اونم واسه خواجه نصیر که معلوم هم نیست از فردوسی بهتر باشه


در مورد فضایِ خود دانشگاه خواجه نصیر اطلاعاتی ندارید ؟ 
چون من بیشتر دلم با تهرانه ، ولی خب با چند نفر صحبت کردم از دانشجوهای تهران میگن زیاد دانشگاه خوبی نیست 
حالا نمیدونم نسبت به دانشگاهای تهران اینو میگن یا کلا

----------


## alinajafi97

> دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر
> حالا کدوم بهتره ؟ 
> توی تهران از ترم یک و دو میتونی حتی کاراموزی بری شرکت کار یاد بگیری، مشهد خراب شده شرکت برنامه نویسیش کجا بود


منم حرفم همینه ، مشهد دانشجوها از ترم 2 که آشنا شدن با هم کلا یا شاندیزن یا طرقبه  :Yahoo (4):  
در عوض خواجه نصیر اول از همه تهرانه ، دانشجوهای خیلی قوی تری میگیره 

مثلا کامپیوتر خواجه تا 1500 میگیره 
کامپیوتر فردوسی تا 5400 .

----------


## arman4133

> خب شخصا من سر کلاسای کامپیوتر فردوسی چند بار نشستم ، به شخصه تفاوتی با کلاسای کامپیوتر دانشگاه قبلیم که صنعتی شاهرود بود ندیدم 
> سوالمم همینه که خواجه نصیر چقدر تفاوتشه با فردوسی


این رشته ها و دانشگاه ها نیستن که به ادم شخصیت میدن ادم ها هستن که به اونا شخصیت میدن... 
استیو جابز دانشگاه نرفته بوده فکر کنم.. بیل گیتس ول کرد دانشگاهو. مارک زاک هم همینطور 
بعد اونوقت تو فکر تفاوت کلاس درس هستی؟ 
خواجه نصیر نوشته تعهد خوابگاه هم نمیدیم 
یعنی تو حاضری خونه و شهرتو ول کنی بری جایی که خوابگاه معینی نداره؟ دوست عزیز بازم میگم تفاوت این دو دانشگاه خیلی ناچیزه اصلا چ معلوم فردوسی بهتر نباشه...ادم موفق هرجا بره موفقه

----------


## arman4133

> منم حرفم همینه ، مشهد دانشجوها از ترم 2 که آشنا شدن با هم کلا یا شاندیزن یا طرقبه  
> در عوض خواجه نصیر اول از همه تهرانه ، دانشجوهای خیلی قوی تری میگیره 
> 
> مثلا کامپیوتر خواجه تا 1500 میگیره 
> کامپیوتر فردوسی تا 5400 .


تهران با توجه به بزرگتر بودن و امکانات بیشتر اتفاقا بیشتر سرگرمت میکنه... کسی بخواد درس بخونه میخونه. اینا نشد دلیل منطقی

----------


## mohaa_mad

> خب شخصا من سر کلاسای کامپیوتر فردوسی چند بار نشستم ، به شخصه تفاوتی با کلاسای کامپیوتر دانشگاه قبلیم که صنعتی شاهرود بود ندیدم 
> سوالمم همینه که خواجه نصیر چقدر تفاوتشه با فردوسی


به نظرم بهتره از یه دانشجوی خواجه نصیر بپرسید. تو اینستاگرام یا شبکه های مجازی دیگه

----------


## alinajafi97

> این رشته ها و دانشگاه ها نیستن که به ادم شخصیت میدن ادم ها هستن که به اونا شخصیت میدن... 
> استیو جابز دانشگاه نرفته بوده فکر کنم.. بیل گیتس ول کرد دانشگاهو. مارک زاک هم همینطور 
> بعد اونوقت تو فکر تفاوت کلاس درس هستی؟ 
> خواجه نصیر نوشته تعهد خوابگاه هم نمیدیم 
> یعنی تو حاضری خونه و شهرتو ول کنی بری جایی که خوابگاه معینی نداره؟ دوست عزیز بازم میگم تفاوت این دو دانشگاه خیلی ناچیزه اصلا چ معلوم فردوسی بهتر نباشه...ادم موفق هرجا بره موفقه


اگه سوالم شخصی نیست شما خودتون چه شهری ساکنین و چه شهری دانشجو؟

----------


## vahidz771

> تهران با توجه به بزرگتر بودن و امکانات بیشتر اتفاقا بیشتر سرگرمت میکنه... کسی بخواد درس بخونه میخونه. اینا نشد دلیل منطقی


مشتی محیط رقابتی تهران با مشهد یکی؟

----------


## vahid_

من دانشجوی مکانیک خواجه نصیر بودم. اگر قصد اپلای کردن و ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور داشته باشین فکر می‌کنم دانشگاه‌های تهران بهتر از شهرستان‌ها باشن. خواجه نصیر یه بدی داره اونم اینه که دانشکده‌هاش کنار هم نیستن و هر کدوم یه جای تهرانن! فاصله خوابگاه تا دانشکده هم زیاده و یه کمی دانشجو رو اذیت میکنه. مخصوصا سال‌های اول و دوم که خوابگاهاش خیلی دورن.
در کل من فکر می‌کنم اگر قصد ادامه تحصیل در خارج ندارین و خودتون هم ساکن مشهد هستین، فردوسی براتون خیلی بهتره. عمرتون رو تو خوابگاه تلف نکنین!
البته فکر می‌کنم شرایط کاری تهران هم خیلی از شهرستان‌ها بهتر باشه، ولی اگه قصد دارین بعد از تموم شدن درس برگردین مشهد، طبیعتا خیلی به دردتون نمیخوره.

----------


## arman4133

> اگه سوالم شخصی نیست شما خودتون چه شهری ساکنین و چه شهری دانشجو؟


بوشهر... انشالله شیراز

----------


## arman4133

> مشتی محیط رقابتی تهران با مشهد یکی؟


خیر  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amin1441

> منم حرفم همینه ، مشهد دانشجوها از ترم 2 که آشنا شدن با هم کلا یا شاندیزن یا طرقبه  
> در عوض خواجه نصیر اول از همه تهرانه ، دانشجوهای خیلی قوی تری میگیره 
> 
> مثلا کامپیوتر خواجه تا 1500 میگیره 
> کامپیوتر فردوسی تا 5400 .


 مطمئنید که کامپیوتر فردوسی تا 5400 میگیره؟! منظورتون منطقه ست یا کشور؟ من که تو قبولی های کانون دیدم تا 2500 بود!

----------


## vahidz771

> مطمئنید که کامپیوتر فردوسی تا 5400 میگیره؟! منظورتون منطقه ست یا کشور؟ من که تو قبولی های کانون دیدم تا 2500 بود!


منطقه سه بومی باشید تا 850 هم می گیره؛ بومی نباشید فک کنم باید زیر 600 اینا باشید. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amin1441

> منطقه سه بومی باشید تا 850 هم می گیره؛ بومی نباشید فک کنم باید زیر 600 اینا باشید.


منطقه دو غیر بومی زیر چند میخواد؟ 2000؟

----------


## vahidz771

> منطقه دو غیر بومی زیر چند میخواد؟ 2000؟


اگه قطب هم نباشی احتمالا زیر 2500

----------


## alinajafi97

> من دانشجوی مکانیک خواجه نصیر بودم. اگر قصد اپلای کردن و ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور داشته باشین فکر می‌کنم دانشگاه‌های تهران بهتر از شهرستان‌ها باشن. خواجه نصیر یه بدی داره اونم اینه که دانشکده‌هاش کنار هم نیستن و هر کدوم یه جای تهرانن! فاصله خوابگاه تا دانشکده هم زیاده و یه کمی دانشجو رو اذیت میکنه. مخصوصا سال‌های اول و دوم که خوابگاهاش خیلی دورن.
> در کل من فکر می‌کنم اگر قصد ادامه تحصیل در خارج ندارین و خودتون هم ساکن مشهد هستین، فردوسی براتون خیلی بهتره. عمرتون رو تو خوابگاه تلف نکنین!
> البته فکر می‌کنم شرایط کاری تهران هم خیلی از شهرستان‌ها بهتر باشه، ولی اگه قصد دارین بعد از تموم شدن درس برگردین مشهد، طبیعتا خیلی به دردتون نمیخوره.


آره قصد اپلای دارم .
ولی خب شما باز رشته تاپ خواجه نصیر رو خوندین . 
من جوری که خوندم دانشکده کامپیوترش فقط ده یازده ساله که افتتاح شده 
کلا نظرتون راجع به رشته ی کامپیوترش چی بود ؟

----------


## mojtabay

هیچی تهران نمیشه

----------


## alinajafi97

> مطمئنید که کامپیوتر فردوسی تا 5400 میگیره؟! منظورتون منطقه ست یا کشور؟ من که تو قبولی های کانون دیدم تا 2500 بود!


فقط تو قبولی های کانون ( ! ) آخرین رتبه قبولی منطقه 1 کامپیوتر شبانه مشهد 5264 ه ، 
کلا توی رشته های مهندسی تاپ فردوسی  ، کامپیوتر  بالاترین رتبه ها (بدترین ) رو میگیره

----------


## ahm77

> مشتی محیط رقابتی تهران با مشهد یکی؟


درسته ، محیط تهران با هیچ از یک شهر های ایران قابل مقایسه نیست 

حالا اگر کسی مثلا کارشناسی کامپیوترش رو دانشگاه های خوب غیر تهرانی کشور مثل شیراز ، فردوسی ، اصفهان ، صنعتی اصفهان بگیره و بعد برای ارشد تهران قبول بشه هم میتونه شرایط کاری خوبی رو برای خودش رقم بزنه


بازم تاکید میکنم اینکه در خیلی موارد مختلف بین تهران و دیگر کلانشهر  های ایران اختلاف هست ، درست ، اصن بر منکرش لعنت


ولی من و خیلیای دیگه اعتقاد داریم ، دانشگاه و شهر و استاد و ... نهایتا ، پُرِ پُرِش 20 درصد ماجراس ، 80 درصد به خود فرد ، جوهر کاری که تو وجودشه و جَنَم اون فرد بستگی داره

این انسان است که میتونه به یه رشته ، دانشگاه و ... ارزش بده یا نده / کسی که میره دانشگاه میشه دانشجو یعنی جوینده ی دانش

بسیار دیده شده کسانی که تو یکی از دانشگاه های تاپ کشور ، مهندسی ... (هر چی جای سه نقطه دلت خواست بزار) خوندن ولی چون جُربُزه و جنم کار کردن و تلاش کردن تو وجودشون نبوده ، هیچ مالی نشدن

یا قبل از گرفتن مدرک از دانشگاه اخراج شدن ، یا با یه بدبختی یه لیسانس گرفتن اومدن بیرون ، هیچیم بلد نیستن و الان دارن ویلون و سیلون میگردن ، مشکل اینکه کار گیرشون نمیاد رو هم میندازن گردن رشته ریاضی + رشته دانشگاهیشون + شرایط مملکت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

موردم داشتیم که یه دانشگاه آزاد یه شهر کوچیکی مهندسی ... خونده، ارشدم یه دانشگاه آزاد یکم بهتر از قبلی گرفته ،  الانم ، در جایگاه خیلی خوبی قرار داره با درآمد عالی


اون کسی که تشریفش رو میبره مثلا شریف ، مجبوره دائما در حال یادگیری باشه ، به خاطر همین :

اگر همه جا میشنویم " کسی که بره شریف دیگه کارش تضمینه ، حتی ممکنه از دوران دانشجویی مشغول به کار بشه" ، به خاطر مهارت ها و توانایی هایی هست که اون فرد صاحب مدرکی از یکی از مهندسی های شریف در خودش داره

وگرنه یه شرکت خصوصی مغز خر نخورده که یه فردی رو که صرفا مدرک مهندسیش از شریف هست ولی هیچی بارش نشده و فقط درس خونده و درس خونده و واحد پاس کرده ومدرک گرفته ، کارش رو به اون بسپاره و پول بهش بده


80 درصد به خود فرد بستگی دارد ، 20 درصد به شهر و دانشگاه و استاد و ...

----------


## vahidz771

> درسته ، محیط تهران با هیچ از یک شهر های ایران قابل مقایسه نیست 
> 
> حالا اگر کسی مثلا کارشناسی کامپیوترش رو دانشگاه های خوب غیر تهرانی کشور مثل شیراز ، فردوسی ، اصفهان ، صنعتی اصفهان بگیره و بعد برای ارشد تهران قبول بشه هم میتونه شرایط کاری خوبی رو برای خودش رقم بزنه
> 
> 
> بازم تاکید میکنم اینکه در خیلی موارد مختلف بین تهران و دیگر کلانشهر  های ایران اختلاف هست ، درست ، اصن بر منکرش لعنت
> 
> 
> ولی من و خیلیای دیگه اعتقاد داریم ، دانشگاه و شهر و استاد و ... نهایتا ، پُرِ پُرِش 20 درصد ماجراس ، 80 درصد به خود فرد ، جوهر کاری که تو وجودشه و جَنَم اون فرد بستگی داره
> ...


صد در صد.
بحث منم سر کسایی که بود پشتکار عالی دارن، وگرنه اونی که پشتکار نداره شریف هم بره تهش هیچی یاد نمیگیره و صرفا درسا رو خواسته با ۱۰ یا ۱۲ پاس کنه!
ولی کسی که پشتکار داره و تلاشش رو میکنه توی تهران محیط و استارت اپ هاش خیلی به پیشرفتش کمک میکنن، شرکت هایی که توی تهران هست هم خیلی کمک میکنن، توی مشهد شرکت های نرم افزار اندازه تهران قوی نیستن.
فرمایشات شما هم‌کامل صحیح هست. اگه تهران نشه قطعا فردوسی یا اصفهان خوبه، مشهد نشه دانشگاه های بعدی که سطح خوبی دارن؛ نهایتا میتونه ارشد رو تهران بخونه که توی ارشد هم‌میتونه خوب پیشرفت علمی داشته باشه.

----------


## vahid_

> آره قصد اپلای دارم .
> ولی خب شما باز رشته تاپ خواجه نصیر رو خوندین . 
> من جوری که خوندم دانشکده کامپیوترش فقط ده یازده ساله که افتتاح شده 
> کلا نظرتون راجع به رشته ی کامپیوترش چی بود ؟


برای اپلای کردن اگر تهران باشین خیلی مسیرتون هموارتر میشه.
راستش من خیلی اطلاعی از اساتید کامپیوترش ندارم ولی فکر می کنم بیشتر استاداش جوونن و خیلی استاد اسم و رسم داری نداره. ولی نگران این نباشین. اتفاقا استادای جوون‌تر معمولا به روزتر هستن و توی پایان نامه و نوشتن مقاله هم خیلی بیشتر کمکتون میکنن.
اینم لیست اساتیدش هست. میتونین رزومه‌هاشون رو هم توی سایت شخصیشون بخونین.
فهرست اساتيد

----------

